# Plow Drivers Needed in Oakland County, MI.



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

I am looking for experienced plow drivers for pickups with v-box salt spreaders.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking for any subs?


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

Not Looking for subs just drivers. I am actually looking to sub my trucks out once i fill the seats


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

If you need any accts. handled in Oakland County either commercial or residential just let me know. Have pick-ups, dump trucks salters, etc.:salute:


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

was wondering were in oakland county u were looking to get a driver for, i wouldnt be able to drive your trucks since i maintain my own business but i dont have a problem being a sub, i do alot of work in west bloomfield, bloomfield, commerce, southfield, beverly hills, birmingham get back to me if your still intersted


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*salt truck drivers*

lf cant get any work for my i can drive. i have a cdl drove salt trucks for brooks landscaping dumps an v box email me an we can talk.truck5029!yahoo.com


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm still wanting to do something with a truck and the atv. I lost your number.


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*salt truck driver*

I'll can drive your trucks have cdl class a many years exp call me at 586-530-1959 or586-573-6609 can be ready on short notice thank you john hill


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

truck5029;318198 said:


> lf cant get any work for my i can drive. i have a cdl drove salt trucks for brooks landscaping dumps an v box email me an we can talk.truck5029!yahoo.com


Any idea what happened to Brooks? I went to school with him as well as our yards being only a block apart. I noticed everything was gone and no signs of life over there.


----------



## fulautojim (Aug 30, 2007)

ESSHAKIM....if you still do work in those areas and you need atv help let me know i work for bloomfield twp police am available after 11pm and before 1pm


jim


----------

